# Ember Log!



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

This a log for my Mare Ember!
brief history: I got this Mare from two people who sedated her for 5 hours at a time, they also put the curb chain on to tight and her chin is white because of it.
She became my project horse and is very underconfident, nervous, and insecure. I learned someone had been riding her without my permission but we are on the road to recovery!

OCT 8:
First day at the new boarding barn! Light ride just too see how much work I would have to do again since she was ridden


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

Today we did a quick trot around the ring since I won’t be able to do much this week, she flew around at the trot and it was awesome!


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

Popped over to barn quickly! Said hi to the ponies and took E out to go read under a tree


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

Did a whole lot of trotting today! While we were going around the turn car pulled into the driveway and E spooked forward in a lunge, did little rear and pranced forward. I calmed her down and just walked to let her regain herself. Pretty simple and gave her a lot of love today.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Great journal. I look forward to reading more of it. Many years ago, my mare had a colt, and I wanted to name the colt Ember . He was bright red. But we lived in Ecuador at the time, and Spanish speaking people couldn't say Ember, so I named him something in Spanish instead. I love the name Ember. And your mare is lovely.


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Great journal. I look forward to reading more of it. Many years ago, my mare had a colt, and I wanted to name the colt Ember . He was bright red. But we lived in Ecuador at the time, and Spanish speaking people couldn't say Ember, so I named him something in Spanish instead. I love the name Ember. And your mare is lovely.


 Thank you! What was the Colts name?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I named him Principe, which means Prince in English.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

I love her ear bonnet!


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> I named him Principe, which means Prince in English.


 Ooo I love that name!


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

baysfordays said:


> I love her ear bonnet!


 Thanks! Just got it yesterday!


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

I was too exhausted to add this Yesterday but Me and E had our first buck, we were trotting around and I think she landed wierd on her white leg and she bucked to get more balance,


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Crow hop not a buck. She's not liking something you are doing or asking her to do. Not sure if you cued for a canter and cut her off or she started and you cut her off. Hard to tell as the person blocks the view.


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> Crow hop not a buck. She's not liking something you are doing or asking her to do.


 She did buck, it was hidden by the other person, We had been doing for a few times so I checked the ground to see if there was anything wierd but there wasnt


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

This horse looks sore to me the way shes moving and how shes holding her head up, shes not relaxed at all looks really tight and coming around the corner she looks to be gimping, then the head shaking tells me she dont like that orange thing you have on her head, after the head shake is when she decided shes had enough of what ever you are doing with her or she looks just flat out sore and hurts.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

My Salty Pony said:


> This horse looks sore to me the way shes moving and how shes holding her head up, shes not relaxed at all looks really tight and coming around the corner she looks to be gimping, then the head shaking tells me she dont like that orange thing you have on her head, after the head shake is when she decided shes had enough of what ever you are doing with her or she looks just flat out sore and hurts.


I see that too. But, I think I remember the OP mentioning this horse being her barrel horse. That could have something to do with it, as barrel horses can be all tight like that in the arena. Head up, very tight, fast gait. 
My mare looked like that the first few months of riding, and it just takes lots of time, patience, and gentle hands to get them to calm down and focus. It took time, but I got her to where we could compete in western pleasure classes and actually place. We weren't great, but it was fun just being out there and doing it. 

But, it could also be a combination of things- that was a crow hop, which like @QtrBel said, was her response to something you did or cued that she didn't like. 

Fun journal! You're mare is very beautiful. She reminds me a lot of my mare I used to have.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

I agree with what was said above ^^^


is she gaited? Her trots a little funny and that’s how my gaited mare trots..
I’ve never heard of someone using a gaited horse to run barrels, I personally dislike riding gaited horse but I’m _not_ saying she couldn’t be a barrel horse!
Like the others said when she came around the corner she was weird and then crow hopped..she doesn’t look too comfortable but I wasn’t there in person so I cant really say. isnt she older too?

my TWH was similar to this, she was on the hot side, head up, always tense, but she was abused before I rescued her..

like the others said maybe it’s pain..like even the girth pinching? Ulcers? Because it seemed like when you asked her to go faster that’s when she bucked.. Or has the ear bonnet bothered her before? I know you said the saddle fits though, is she getting some more topline? If she gets some more muscle or weight it’s going to effect the saddle fit..
does she have arthritis? Or any back pain? I would check for pain after you ride her.. 
a friends horse is like this and he has back pain due to arthritis in his back and they won’t do anything about it so now when someone rides him he’ll buck and hold his head up sooo high. 

your mare looks soooo stiff to me going around the corner, if she’s gonna be a barrel horse make sure to work on bending exercises..even on the ground you can, that’s what I’m doing with my gelding because he’s on the stiffer side and doesn’t bend well.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I thought the other was her barrel horse. A?


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> I thought the other was her barrel horse. Azlan?


Oh, oops.


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

Ok, to clear everything up,
1. My barrel horse is A but I have been doing a little bit of stuff with ember, she does have a head high up all the time (working on it)
2. The fly bonnet has never aggravated her, Vets been over and hasn’t seen any problems…
I was thinking the ring got new footing so that might be something, I didn’t ask for anything we haven’t done before


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Oops, ignore what I said then! I thought E was the barrel racer, my bad!!!


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

baysfordays said:


> Oops, ignore what I said then! I thought ember was the barrel racer, my bad!!!


 It’s fine! Sometimes she acts as insane as one 😂


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

Yesterday just did some light walking and stuff as my focus was with prepping Azlan for our next race. Me and E were walking in a pretty grassy spot and she ducked her head down to eat. I gave her a light smack on the neck and asked her to walk on. She whipped her head up and stared at me like I had gone insane 😂


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

Got up on E today then A, unfortunately A does have an abscess 😢. I feel really bad I’ve been doing everything to help it and stuff but I still feel really bad. Anytime this happens I keep beating myself up really badly… I think it’s the new footing in the ring maybe there was some pebbles or something. On the bright side I got a new halter!


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm sorry, it sucks when that happens.
Is she lame?

Very pretty halter! Love the noseband.


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

lovetolope said:


> I'm sorry, it sucks when that happens.
> Is she lame?
> 
> Very pretty halter! Love the noseband.


 Thank you! She doesn’t seem to lame, a little limpy but not in to much pain


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

It’s been one of those days… One of those days when you just need horse love. Me and Hubby got into a huge fight, I drove out to the barn and just gave my horse a big hug. There’s something about giving a horse a hug and breathing in the horsey smell am I right?


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

Just did some walking on Ember today, then ground drove my instructors Morgan for 2 miles. As I was putting ember away she ducked out of the gate and ran around to eat grass😂. THEN I was bringing Az in and a bird flew in front of her face…Azlan bit the birds wing! Has any of your horses done this?


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Never heard of a horse biting a birds wings, lol!
she’s so cute.


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

baysfordays said:


> Never heard of a horse biting a birds wings, lol!
> she’s so cute.


 Thanks! She’s just a lil crazy sometimes lol


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Thatonebarrelracer said:


> Thanks! She’s just a lil crazy sometimes lol


I get that, lol!


----------

